# "The Identity issue: How donated sperm & Eggs are redefining parenthood"



## BernardsGirl (Oct 31, 2011)

Article from The Irish Times on Monday!
http://www.irishtimes.com/newspaper/features/2011/1121/1224307905627.html

/links


----------

